
How do you find out what the usual salary is for the kind of work that you do? - ayjz
People don&#x27;t talk about their salaries because they seem to think it&#x27;s impolite, and websites like Glassdoor are useless (for me) because it&#x27;s impossible to figure out what job titles at different companies correspond to what I do. (I also work for a small company where no one has exactly the same job as me.)<p>How do you guys get around these problems and find out what level of salary you should be looking for?
======
pkinsky
One strategy I've heard of: if you're getting recruiter spam, ask each of
them, based on your resume, what kind of salary they could get you. Throw out
any outliers or obvious liars, and take the average.

~~~
Andaith
In my experience, recruiters offer more than the company is willing to offer.
My final step in your plan would be to drop the values by 10 to 20 percent or
so.

------
Tycho
Someone posted a website to HN which let you see what h1 visa holders were
earning at different companies. If you find similar companies you can look up
what salaries their are for different job titles. Avoids the self selection
bias of glass door.

~~~
0x30
Also, Foriegn Labor Certificaton Data Center[1] is used by DOL to determine
the prevailing wage for an occupation.

[1]
[http://flcdatacenter.com/OesWizardStart.aspx](http://flcdatacenter.com/OesWizardStart.aspx)

------
brentis
I can probably help. My wife does compensation for a living and has access to
troves of data. More and more it is normalized wi little variance except for
region based on cost of living. Years of experience plays a part too.

Also tact you can take is determine what your boss makes and perhaps work down
from there.

~~~
askafriend
Would you be willing to anonymously post some of the things from all that data
that could help some of us out here?

------
shostack
Are there any organizations for your field you can reach out to?

Also, if there are staffing companies, sometimes they put out salary analysis
research as content marketing tools that can be quite useful.

